# Room to share in Melboune



## fayirfayir (Jun 19, 2015)

Fully furnished single room in Footscray is available for rent for $125 per week including costs for gas, water, electricity and unlimited wifi. 

Close to city. 10 minutes walk to Footscray Railway station which served by three metropolitan train lines and the country Vline trains. Close to all facilities. Caring Manager. Friendly international and Australian students. Clean and spacious. Close to all types of transport, café, market, river, park (venue for the Laneway Festival) and gyms.

Looking for friendly and clean long term housemates for a minimum of 9 months stay.

Do not accept smokers.

Contact 0401 702 769 if you are genuinely interested.


----------

